

The frustrating journey of learning C++ in 2014 - coppolaemilio
https://medium.com/@coppolaemilio/episode-1-public-humiliation-c-86f9ac5efc7c

======
high5
> someone suggested that I might be using the wrong command to build the
> program and, instead of cpp, I should use g++ (Gnu C++ compiler).

I suspect the OP was using GCC to compile the C++ code so not the wrong build
command the wrong compiler.

GCC is the GNU C Compiler and g++ is the GNU C++ compiler, two totally
compilers for two totally different languages.

I see this as nothing more than an example of how well modern day IDEs hide
the command line from the developer, so much so that when they actually try to
do something from the command line it feels like a foreign and strange place.

------
ekm2
For C++,I would prefer to just read good textbooks and stay away from
tutorials.

~~~
coppolaemilio
Could you please recommend one? Thanks!

~~~
ekm2
C++ Primer followed by Effective C++

